# Pentax Australia Suggests Full Frame Camera Coming in November



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2015)

```
Pentax Australia has suggested that a full frame camera from the company will be addressed “closer to November” of this year on their Facebook page.</p>
<p>The Pentax digital medium format 645 is quite a good value and I suspect their first full frame camera will follow that same concept. Pentax has to do something that is feature rich and a great value if they want people to buy their 35mm DSLR.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/pentaxfacebook.jpg"><img class="alignnone wp-image-20362 size-medium" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/pentaxfacebook-575x541.jpg" alt="pentaxfacebook" width="575" height="541" /></a></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="https://www.facebook.com/PentaxSnaps/photos/a.144462695614423.28162.130482700345756/936007586459926/?type=1&theater" target="_blank">Pentax Australia</a>]</p>
```


----------



## e17paul (May 14, 2015)

Im looking forward to seeing this, there are some very good full frame lenses in the Pentax back catalogue, and the K-3 II is probably a good indication of what they will provides as a full frame K-mount. Given the price comparison between K3 II and 7D/D7x00, I'm expecting a very good set of features for the price.

Meanwhile, I'm waiting for my Fotodiox adaper to trial my 55/2 on my 6D. I know that it's a lovely lens on my S1a.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 14, 2015)

This is good news. I can hardly wait for the evaluations. All the best to Pentax.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 14, 2015)

Let's not forget it will have AWESOME DYNAMIC RANGE that will stomp all over puny Canon.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 14, 2015)

pdirestajr said:


> Let's not forget it will have AWESOME DYNAMIC RANGE that will stomp all over puny Canon.



I bet you are a hit at parties too.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 14, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> pdirestajr said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget it will have AWESOME DYNAMIC RANGE that will stomp all over puny Canon.
> ...



I was being sarcastic. Most threads on CR eventually lead to comparing Canon Sensors to Sony's. I got it out of the way for everyone so the thread can run it's proper course. Joking aside, when I'm not shooting with my STILL AMAZING Canon 7D & 5D mkII, I shoot with 2 Pentax K-01's!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 14, 2015)

I ask the Pentax users:

You still have a collection of Pentax lenses compatible with full frame?

After more than a decade of fruitless waiting, I would have sold all my Pentax lenses (full frame) to a museum.


----------



## tolusina (May 14, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> .....After more than a decade of fruitless waiting.....


Still waiting, settling for Canon in the meanwhile.


----------

